

‘Leap Second’ Bug Wreaks Havoc Across Web - johnr8201
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/07/leap-second-bug-wreaks-havoc-with-java-linux/

======
wglb
Around that time, Chrome on my linux machine was suddenly consuming 100% cpu
on all cores, even though the pages were mostly static. After 20 minutes of
poking around, a close of chrome and reopen saw the problem go away, with CPU
usages go back to about 3%.

Also, on my internal network, one of the internal NTP sources was showing an
offset of exactly 1000ms ahead of the rest. That one was running freebsd.

